# BBQ Shrimp 'n Grits



## rgautheir20420 (Jun 27, 2014)

Just wanted to share this to give credit where credit is due. Last night I made Shrimp 'n Grits using cowgirl's recipe she'd posted awhile back for the sauce for the shrimp. I didn't smoke the shrimp though simply because of time constraints, but it still came out amazing. The grits were a simple mix of butter, salt and pepper, and gouda. They were made using half chicken stock and half water. Enjoy!













20140626_194247.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Jun 27, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow! Very different and fun to see! Cheers! - Leah


----------

